# اللهجات المشرقية:كيف تصرف الأفعال الثلاثية التي تبتدأ ب<و>؟



## arabiclearner

السلام عليكم,

بنسبة اللهجات المشرقية ,كيف تصرف الأفعال الثلاثية التي تبتدأ ب<و>؟ قد لاحفظت أن هذه اللهجات تخالف النموذج الذي تصرف به الأفعال الثلاثية عند العربية الفصحى, مثلا:
<*وقف يقف قف*> تكون بالعامية العراقية: < *وقف يوقف أوقَف*> وأعتقد أن نموذج التصريف قريب باللهجات الشامية, والله تعالى أعلم.

بنسبة العراقية, أنا أرى أن المضارع يصرف كالمضارع المجهول من الفصحى, ولكن أما فعل أمره ما هو حكم تصريفه؟  هل هو  كالمضارع ولكن بدون الحرف الأولى, يعني تهذف ال<ي> من <*يُوقف* yuugaf> فيصبح <*اُوقَف* oogaf'>؟  هل هذا صحيح أم لا؟

 و أيضا, كيف تصرف هذه الأفعال بسائر اللهجات المشرقية, ك:<وعد يعد عد> و <وصل يصل صل>؟ 

 شكرا جزيلا.


----------



## إسكندراني

بنفس الطريقة إلي ذكرتها بالظبط في مصر لكل الأفعال اللي سألت عليها


----------



## clevermizo

توجد طريقتان على حد علمي في اللهجات السورية أو خاصة في دمشق:

في مثالك وقف/يقف الفعل الماضي هو و ِقـِف (والقاف تنطق كهمزة) وللمضارع توجد طريقتان كما ذكرت: بيــِقـَف وأيضا بيوقــَف. أما الأمر فهو مختلف عما قد تنتظره: وْقاف. (وأيضا نرى: شراب (وليس اشرب)، إلخ).

مثال آخر: وَصَل ، بيــِصَل أو بيوصَل، وصال (وأعترف بأنه غريب - سمع الأمر لهذا الفعل  ). وأيضا و ِر ِت (ورث بالفصحى)، بيـِرَت أو بيورَت.

لست متأكدا باستخدام البديلين بيوصل/بيوقف وبيصل/بيقف. قد يكون أنه يعتمد على المنطقة. أظن أن استخدام بيوقف/بيوصل أشيع  في لبنان ولكن بالنسبة لسوريا نفسها فالله يعلم. إن شاء الله يوجد هنا مَن يستطيع شرح الأمر لنا.


----------



## jawad-dawdi

السؤال عن اللهجات المشرقية .. تعليقي لن يكون إجابة ولكن إضافة .. لأنني سأتحدّث عن تصريف الأفعال المبتدئة بواو في اللهجة المغربية

وقف = وقف
wa9afa = w9ef
يقف = يوقف
ya9ifo = yew9ef
قف = وقف

9if = w9ef

وصل = وصل
waSala = wSal
يصل = يوصل
yaSilo = yewSal

ورث = ورث
warit'a = wret
يرث = يورث
yarit'o = yewret​


----------

